# 9" Logan 400 back gears



## Mister Ed (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey there -
I have a guy I know that is looking for a set of backgears for a Logan 400 (9") anyone have a set they are looking to get rid of?


----------



## mjhenks (May 17, 2017)

Checking.  I think i know of a 9B that is being parted out.


----------



## eeler1 (May 17, 2017)

well, also please let me know via pm, i need a few 9B parts


----------



## mjhenks (May 19, 2017)

I am working on this.  The parts that would be available are:
- Head stock
- Gantry
- Lead screw.
- Tail stock
- Some of the back gears.  Just what is on the machine.  The rest are long lost.

This is not a "for sale" thread and i am not the owner.  I will put you in touch with the owner and let you make your deal if he parts it out.  PM me with what you are after.

Matthew


----------



## mjhenks (May 22, 2017)

Could not get him to part it out.  Oh well.


----------

